# Anybody have pic's of Spice of Life Adventure mix from back in 2000-2001?



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2006)

High, About 6 years ago had gotten these beans and have kept them and finally have them grown and was wondering what these plants are (strain)? Iam 3 weeks in flower and have "LST" them all without topping and each plant has over 14 tops so 41 total, Trichomes are coming out in force since yesterday and all buds are thumbnail size except the 3 main colas that I didn't top there thumb size ( so glad I didn't top), and everything caught up for even light distribution with hairs reaching for light (Fricken alien like). 450 watts of Flourescents grown in a 45 gallon rubbermaid tub, pots are 32L small rubbermaid tubs like 4 gallons or a little less, which aids in my height restriction vs. a 5 gallon pot thats 12 inches deep, this one is 6 inches deep and roots spread instead of growing deep,I like my results especially under floros, looks like alot of weed in harvest, I have 3 females, and have a nice even canopy going on, had a screen to mount but with my LST training I will be able to harvest in this small box which was my goal since I have to build a cab for my 250 watt hps which can't use in this small box. Anyways anybody grown this SOL adv. mix from the year 2000-2001? I know that the mix today is different from back then ( 6 years ago )


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2006)

Does anybody know what SOL even is? I just wanted to see some pic's of them of there Adv. mix from the year 2000, it's been 3 days and no response so just assuming nobody had grown this strain, I did a search on it in google and got some info but not much.


----------

